# Animal House in Leeds..... Absolute Disgrace



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Stressed Bearded Dragon with severely infected eye....








​ 
Probably from the horse food they use as bedding and food....








​ 
According to staff the management have refused to let them take the guy with the infected eye off display,​ 
All the beardies were presenting signs of vitamin A deficiency and MBD, after speaking to a member of staff it turns out they don't eat ANY fruit and veg, though they're all adult, they just get mealies and crickets.​ 
Here's what they were using for lighting, though it is about 4ft off the ground!....








​ 
One overweight pacman frog....








​ 
This leo's eyes were so swollen and damaged from the light it couldn't open them fully, it was being housed with two others, one a male that was about 15g bigger...








​ 
This cali king had lots of space, and about two weeks worth of poo!










Great day out for all the kids! :bash:


I'm reporting them to the council, and I hope some other people will do as well!
(PM me for the number to call)​


----------



## Luke T (Apr 13, 2009)

thats so terrible! if people cant keep reptiles they shouldnt have them :devil:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

luke T it's a shop facility.

i think it's absolutely disgusting, i hope you get them sorted.


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

i hate seeing shops like this and th think they give advice to newbies buying the first reps...and 9 times out of 10 the info they give is bloody wrong!!! i dont live in the area but pass the number on to me with details of the shop as i can always say i was out and about!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

kirsten said:


> luke T it's a shop facility.
> 
> i think it's absolutely disgusting, i hope you get them sorted.


It's not a shop, it's a ZOO / Animal House.


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

GothGirl said:


> It's not a shop, it's a ZOO / Animal House.


thats even worse!!:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Leeds Council

01133951605


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

dragonboy08 said:


> thats even worse!!:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


I heard it was bad but didn't want to comment until I'd been myself.

apparantly that beardie's eye's been like it for a few months, someone I know (and completely trust) was there a couple of months ago and overheard the staff (That beardie's got an infected eye, just leave it and it'll be fine)


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

is it me or does it look like some of the plastic on that light has melted/burned??

such :censor: idiots! its always the same when u talk to these people too like doing this :banghead:


----------



## carlcurtains (Aug 18, 2008)

did this shop used to have a different name ?
is it in the armley area ?


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

It's not a shop, big brother edited the title so obviousley I'm not allowed to name and shame, despite having photogrpahic proof.

It's a zoo / animal house, it has a big butterfly house etc.


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

I know exactly the place you mean and I've placed a complaint in also. It's absolutely shocking and disgusting that this an attraction run by the Council!


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Optikal said:


> I know exactly the place you mean and I've placed a complaint in also. It's absolutely shocking and disgusting that this an attraction run by the Council!


Thats why a complaint would work! If loads of people complain to the councial, It'll get fixed, because the council won't want their name dragging through the mud with the establishment!


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

carlcurtains said:


> did this shop used to have a different name ?
> is it in the armley area ?


You're thinking of the former 'Living World' and no, that's one shop that's kinda got it's act together on the whole. Still leaves quite a bit to be desired but is much improved.

This place is in Roundhay and is a well known attraction.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Optikal said:


> You're thinking of the former 'Living World' and no, that's one shop that's kinda got it's act together on the whole. Still leaves quite a bit to be desired but is much improved.
> 
> This place is in Roundhay and is a well known attraction.


Indeed, most known for its butterfly house and free roaming adult male green iguana.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Are you sure you got the right shop this time gothgirl.

ya lucky the last one didn't take legal action.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

vikki_john said:


> Are you sure you got the right shop this time gothgirl.
> 
> ya lucky the last one didn't take legal action.


As said numerous times, this isn't a shop, it's an animal park in roundhay, the mods edited the title to say that it was a pet shop, to hide the attraction's name.

Besides, I have photographic proof, a recorded interview with a member of staff and a recorded report to Leeds council, and so do other people.

What exactly are this place going to sue? 

"Please tell these people off for telling other people how badly we treat our reptiles?"

The member of staff I spoke to was extremely helpful, and had raised a number of my points hisself, and told me that his manager had completely ignored him and not took up any of his advice, apparantly talking to her is "Like bashnig your head against a wall"

And according to her, Zoo vets in keighley reccommended keeping them on horse food, which is absolute tosh I'm sure.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

Only last time you did this you mentioned the shops name and it was the wrong shop.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

vikki_john said:


> Only last time you did this you mentioned the shops name and it was the wrong shop.


No, I mentioned the right name, the mods removed it and then people assumed it was another shop because there was no name in the thread.

Just like right now people like you are assuming I'm talking about a shop, because that's what the mods have put in the title, though actually I'm not, and the real culprit gets off scot free.

If you read that thread properly, and the following thread made by the people directly involved, you'll see that.


----------



## vikki_john (Jul 16, 2007)

You didn't even see the last shop. Your friend told you about it and you came on here ranting. He told you the wrong shop and you posted a picture of a gecko that wasn't even on sale at that named shop.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

vikki_john said:


> You didn't even see the last shop. Your friend told you about it and you came on here ranting. He told you the wrong shop and you posted a picture of a gecko that wasn't even on sale at that named shop.


I made a thread with the information I was given, because they couldn't at the time.

Some information was removed by the mods that caused people to assume that it was a place that it wasn't, have you read the follow up thread?

Seeing as this is a completely unrelated matter, do you want to try and keep posts on this matter alone?


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

I can fully back up gothgirl on this one as i have too seen these animals in this state. It is a well known attraction in Leeds known for its butterflies, reptiles and nocturnal animals. I too have seen the how bad this place is, especially the beardies. When i was there there was 2 beardies in a viv, both looked skinny, had nipped tails and toes missing. One nipped tail looked sore and weepy. They were kept on horse bedding and had half a bowl of dried up dead mealies. There heat lamp is at least 4ft off the ground and is on a matstat so keeps turning off! There was another viv with 2 more beardies on of which had an eye infection and looks to have the onset of MBD. As i was stood near them a member of staff was talking to another member about the beardie is question. She said that the beardie looked to have an infection but should be ok without any treatment:bash:. This problem is still on going months later and the infection is getting much worse.


----------



## spikes n scales (Jul 22, 2008)

Oooohh dear! We went to that place last year. They really didn't have much there, the quality was poor and it was a bit of a let down.

We didn't have a good look at the beardies, due to it just being us two, with no kids, looking for something different. But that is disgusting! 

We also seem to remember the free roaming parrots didn't look too happy either. The main age group we saw seemed to be kids as well. Not setting a very good example. We would fully support any action you decide to take.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

spikes n scales said:


> Oooohh dear! We went to that place last year. They really didn't have much there, the quality was poor and it was a bit of a let down.
> 
> We didn't have a good look at the beardies, due to it just being us two, with no kids, looking for something different. But that is disgusting!
> 
> We also seem to remember the free roaming parrots didn't look too happy either. The main age group we saw seemed to be kids as well. Not setting a very good example. We would fully support any action you decide to take.


Please ring the council on the number I've provided, and report your concerns.

They're already looking into it, but the more people ring the better.


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

I was looking at a keeper job there but decided not to go for it as I am preferably going for conservation work - in a way thank god I didn't else I would of gone psycho if I'd of seen reps in that state :censor: but in another way could of maybe of done something to help the lil guys. Can't believe private zoos are allowed to do that sort of thing - it drives me mad + the public viewing the enclosures think that is how to keep reps which leads to a cycle of problems.


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

I Have received confirmation of my complaint from Leeds city council, they sent a vet out who was from the international *zoo vets in Keighley*, apparantly it was they who reccommended the horse food as bedding, and the only problem they found with the enclosures was the beardies lighting, and the bearded dragon's eye is being bathed but not treated, other than that *they were happy with the conditon of the animals. :gasp:*

It annoys me though, that the keepers didn't know there was anything wrong with having the lighting etc. about 4ft too far away, thats basic knowlege in my opinion, and the welfare officer of Leeds City Council agrees, that it may be staff training issues, but they said thats not something that they can chade up, its up to the establishment themseleves and she said that I can go and get in touch with the establishemnt and give them my reccomendations but it is not there place to do it.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

:gasp: As if they are all ok. Cant believed they passed their animal check. Think we should pay them another visit soon to see if their are any changes. If not more complaints and maybe a little war :war: x


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Confirmation I Received from Leeds city council, I will also be receiving shortly confirmation of what has been done about it, and I will post that up when I get it.


----------

